# Swiss avalanche knocks train off track....



## Neil_M (Dec 3, 2009)

As above. 1st December, an MGB train between Disentis and Andermatt was knocked off the rails by an avalanche, coaches swept down the hill. 2 injured but could have been a lot worse...

Apparently lots of disruption all over the Alpine areas due to very heavy snowfall.

2 articles here

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/panorama/vermi.../story/26826246

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/panorama/vermi.../story/25470555


----------



## DET63 (Dec 16, 2009)

Global warming?


----------



## George Harris (Dec 16, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Global warming?


Only if you cook the data.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 16, 2009)

George Harris said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming?
> ...


----------

